# Bird Strikes in WW2



## eddie_brunette (Jun 24, 2008)

Anybody got any info. I found nothing on net or in my books about bird strikes in WW2

edd


----------



## timshatz (Jun 24, 2008)

See Airplane.
See Airplane with Prop.
See Prop spin.
See Bird fly into Airplane Prop.
No more bird.

Really is that simple.


----------



## eddie_brunette (Jun 25, 2008)

what I thought too, but what about twins?


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 25, 2008)

true, jets are more susceptible but I would'nt dismiss the severity of bird strikes..
There's a couple prop jobs here:
Neue Seite 4

.


----------



## eddie_brunette (Jun 25, 2008)

only found this......

Cessna 172 after birdstrike







unfortunatly there is no more info:
where was the plane striked?
how high were the plane etc

Killtown's:  WTC Crash Videos


----------

